# Happy Birthday Mucus!



## Brian117 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a big ball of snot cake!






Happy birthday to the strangest, but cool member here on the temp. Which of is MUCUS!
Hadrian comes in second.

Only members who visit the IRC and EOF would know of this awesome specimen.

I'm typing this on my Wii so I can't post an image of a cake. Will later when I get on the computer.

Hope your birthday goes good and hope it turns out the way you want it to be!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your gift from me will soon be mailed.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a very special present for Mucus...


Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ericling (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy b'day! Mucus!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

YEAH!!!






ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2009)

happy birthday old pal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope the lady treats you nice on your special day


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Here's a big ball of snot cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah the mighty costello has shown up!
you know it's a party when he's here!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 17, 2009)

+1 post count!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I mean happy birthday....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mucus you madhead you!


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> +1 post count!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coming


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday bro :3


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 17, 2009)

ive seen you posting  you look like  a great member happy birthday and have  agood  one bro


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Happy birthday bro :3
> Who's that temper?
> It's pettingzoo!!!!
> thanks for coming bro, have a nice time
> ...


how keen of you to notice, i am a great member.... but that depends on what membership you mean!
thanks!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 17, 2009)

I made you some pi



Spoiler



[titleMG SPOILERZ]
Bah, Old times (tech savvy tempers, the first place anyone noticed you)




*EDIT:* Oh yeah, happy birthday.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 17, 2009)

happy b-day mucus..hope u have a good one


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I made you some pi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I have a good one too!
Thanks for coming!


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 17, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY














 thanks dude!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday to the thing that makes it hard to swallow sometimes because I have an overload of it in my throat, MUCUS!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to the thing that makes it hard to swallow sometimes because I have an overload of it in my throat, MUCUS!
> Yes! that is my plan make you all choke on me! it's my legacy!
> Thanks neschan for coming!
> 
> QUOTE(' date='Oct 17 2009, 12:54 PM) Happy Birthday!

























































































 etc
thanks for coming MegaAce™! enjoy the party!


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy b-day mucus


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Happy b-day mucus


WHAAAAAATTTTTT!!!!!!!!?????????
:rage: you're my favorite temper and all you can do is 1 line?
psshhhh i know you can do better than that!


THANKS FOR COMING TO THE PARTY!


----------



## david432111 (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday mucus!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUCUS!


Am I better than Cablephish now?


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday mucus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAYYYYYYYAAAYYYYAYAYAYAAYYYYY!!!!
That's what I'm talking about! you rock Sonic!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

HAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..Happy...happy...hap..py......:blows up because of bday overload:.............


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2009)

Do not forget the Happy Birthday song.


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> HAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAYHAPPYBDAY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..Happy...happy...hap..py......:blows up because of bday overload:.............


oh lordee lordee your avvy siggy combo is such a cute girl!
thanks for the birthday wishes, sorry you had to explode!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Do not forget the Happy Birthday song.


----------



## mewcuss (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday fellow Libran.


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Do not forget the Happy Birthday song.


Oops! i missed your post!
thanks for posting and coming to the party! if my connection starts working i'll even watch the vid!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

mewcuss said:
			
		

> Happy birthday fellow Libran.


ahhh mewcuss!
i did not know you are a librarian as well!
that's sooo sweet! did i miss your party? or has it not happened yet?


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Happy birthday


thank tj, glad you could make it!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 17, 2009)

posting in epic birfday thred


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday bud.

Just for today when I clear my nose I'll stick you in my mouth.


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2009)

happy birthday dude have a great day my fellow fish lover


----------



## Bake (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## mucus (Oct 18, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> posting in epic birfday thred
> Epic is as epic does...as long as you are at this party we can do no wrong!
> thanks for attending
> 
> ...


Thanks! who are you? introduce yourself to me!


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2009)

umm its 7:42 here my bed time is 12:00 and my parents are out they will be home at 2:00 and i would miss it for the world


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday mucus! We've already met.......in the EoF.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday, phlegm!


----------



## zeromac (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday and get that cash


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 18, 2009)

a Birthday Surprise for yew~



Spoiler













HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!

Shit i got the flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Maybe it has link with it being mucus' birthday...


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 18, 2009)

You look like a member whose going to stay for a long long time.
Happy B'dday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Emoction freak.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

today i kept sneezing.. your fault.
happy birthday!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry I'm late I forgot to log in yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhow HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## mucus (Oct 19, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday mucus! We've already met.......in the EoF.
> HI YAY!!!! The party was great thanks for coming!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sermack! I love saying your name like that!
Thanks for coming man!


----------



## mucus (Oct 19, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> a Birthday Surprise for yew~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, I was drunk, so it's like it all happened at the same time!
Thanks for coming dude, mean it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy birthday!
*looks around shiftily*
.......
*takes a large bite out of the snot cake*
......




Seriously though, hope you have a good one, birthdays are SPECIAL!


----------



## mucus (Oct 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!
> *looks around shiftily*
> .......
> *takes a large bite out of the snot cake*
> ...


Thanks Raika.
I intend to have a better one next year :sweaty looking face:


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I would just like to UN-Happy Birthday mucus.

He got drunk and was very rude to me in IRC. Even when I bought him a $23 hat. 

Ah well, I'll get rewarded sooner or later in life for doing that.


----------



## mucus (Oct 19, 2009)

oh brian, i'm sorry
it wasn't you
i was in a foul mood, and you were just in the wrong place at the wrong time....
come back to me and see what I can do  for you


----------

